# Pressure washer detergent.



## mpminter

I need a replacement for simple cherry detergent. The stuff smells nice, but it doesn't dissolve into the solution and I really haven't been all that impressed by it's performance. What else are you guys using? I need something that will clean wood, vinyl, brick, and painted surfaces without spotting the windows too bad, and is strong enough to run through my downstreamer. That seems to be a tall order, and I'm open to suggestions. Thanks for the input!


----------



## RaleighPainter

Are you using Sodium Hypochlorite (bleach) with the simple cherry? Envirospec sells some good chem's too! Simple Cherry works great when the right amount of bleach is used in the downstream mix. No soap is going to be a good substitute for bleach IMO. We need both a good soap and bleach to get houses clean.


----------



## mpminter

I'm using 12.5% bleach from the pool store, Jomax, simple cherry, and water in a five gallon bucket. The simple cherry doesn't dissolve and it's pretty frustrating. Ken recommended that I try about 12 oz. of Dawn in the mix as a replacement for the simple cherry. Mildew isn't an issue, its the grime and environmental contaminates that I'm having a problem with.


----------



## straight_lines

I use Dawn and bleach most of the time.


----------



## DeanV

We used to use joMax and bleach, prior to that just bleach and water. Last year, we switched to dawn and bleach and are staying with that this year. We use laudry bleach however. We probably should make the switch to pool bleach, just need to figure out how to adjust the strength for downstreaming it with the higher concentration of pool bleach.


----------



## Rusty

I've been using pool sanitizer and simple cherry for several years. Pretty happy with the results.


----------



## Dave Mac

Tried a new product today that blew the doors off SC, couldn't believe it takes only 5 oz per 5galls, liquid so it really dissolves easy called 

fresh wash

http://www.powerwash.com/420-fresh-wash.html


----------



## PressurePros

Dave, Mike Kriesle told me he likes it too. What did you like about it?


----------



## Dave Mac

PressurePros said:


> Dave, Mike Kriesle told me he likes it too. What did you like about it?


 
work way faster, 

clean deeper, just better

mixing is way easier

once you do the math using only 5oz per 5 galls its cheap cheap per house

first house of the day was a nasty white house with black mold all over it deep black mildew, could not believe how fast this stuff went to work, and how white it came out, then we did a small sidewalk with red mud never thought it would get that clean it looked like new, I'm sold

Yea I saw Mike talk about on FB so I order some, lot of good feed back on their about this product


----------



## DeanV

Added bleach?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## Dave Mac

1 gall water 4 gall bleach 5 oz FW 8 gpm


----------



## HeadHoncho

I'm having same issues with SC beings a pain to get mixed up properly. Seems I always need to mix f-13 to get results. Red dirt and mud dauber nest seem hard to get clean.


----------



## DeanV

I do not have a 8gpm machine, would the same ratio work on a 4 gpm? We have been doing something like 50:50 bleach to water with a detergent added and downstreaming it.


----------



## plainpainter

DeanV said:


> I do not have a 8gpm machine, would the same ratio work on a 4 gpm? We have been doing something like 50:50 bleach to water with a detergent added and downstreaming it.


 Being a smaller machine, you won't need as concentrated mix.


----------



## plainpainter

My mix starts with a base of Simple Cherry, then I use my years of experience mixing chems and modify it. My modified mix can blow the doors off of fresh wash.


----------



## DeanV

If I wanted to start getting creative, I would try using some TSP substitute in a mix. I think I would rather be able to tell the guys: 5 oz of this one product and bleach though than 10%this, 50% that, 20% this, etc.


----------



## Dave Mac

plainpainter said:


> My mix starts with a base of Simple Cherry, then I use my years of experience mixing chems and modify it. My modified mix can blow the doors off of fresh wash.


Dan I thought you told me you never used fresh wash.:whistling2:


----------



## Dave Mac

DeanV said:


> I do not have a 8gpm machine, would the same ratio work on a 4 gpm? We have been doing something like 50:50 bleach to water with a detergent added and downstreaming it.


 
My bet is that would work great you could always play witht the ratio,
if needed,


----------



## plainpainter

Most painters are running 50 feet of high pressure line and wheeling their machine where they need to go. They don't have the same issues as pressure washers that are running 100, 150, 200, & 250 of line - so they don't need such a concentrated soap mix for downstreaming.


----------



## DeanV

We run 150 to minimize wheeling around.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## Bobbo

DeanV said:


> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk




Wow .. T-Mobile huh :clap: ........... May I suggest ? , Auto signature to the off position . Ohh and to keep the thread on track , I use 50 ft of line and a secret power washing mix that none of you can know about because it's a secret !:jester:


----------



## clevegoddard

Mix 2/3 cup powdered all-purpose household cleaner, 1/3 cup powdered laundry detergent, one quart of liquid bleach and one gallon of water in a large container. If your skin is easily irritated or you have breathing issues, wear safety glasses, a rubber gloves and a face mask for safety. This is my recipe. 

_____________
Emergency document drying service Florida


----------



## brentcof

*Wash Detergent*

I use a great local detergent called "Our Detergent" from Mansfield, Ohio. It is technically a truck wash, but it works great for houses and gutters. I use a brush for all of my washing, especially gutters - but if it is really tough, I just mix a stronger solution, and it works great! No need for multiple chemicals...

I think that my ratio is about 3/4 gallon of detergent per 5 gallon of water, and I run it through an X-jet. For mildew, I do add about 1 gallon of bleach, and top off with water..


----------



## RaleighPainter

With the correct ratios and chemicals no need to brush a whole house. Brushing gutters? Yes. But not with a truck wash detergent.

We use chemicals which make the gutters look brand new again and that is their purpose. "Gutter Grenade, Viper Venom and Gutter Zap" either of those 3 are a fine choice for gutters melts that black oxidation on contact. 

As for washing the house - bleach, soap, water downstream or xjet, no brushing. We wash a 2500 sq ft house in about an hour - hour and 10 minutes and it is CLEAN.


----------



## Roof Cleaning

I have a buddy that was adding Dawn to his mix also. I know this is common practice, but you should avoid it IMO. He used this mix for years, we chat a lot and I told him I use TSP. He did not like the common pitfalls of using TSP and stayed with the Dawn. Well 2 years or so ago he called me up and told me that he was having breathing issues and blames the Dawn. 

IMO shop local and purchase your detergents from a local supplier. The bene's outweigh online tremendously.


quick ready and can be obtained same day
supporting your local suppliers will make them want to support you(leads)
you can get tsp at home depot, but it is s metascillate (spelling?) works great but isn't the same as the real deal. 



Hang tite is absolutely the bee's knee's...it can be found in clearwater at pwp or if you have a chem supplier hint hint ask them for amlo same thing.


----------



## RaleighPainter

Dawn wouldnt be my first choice as it is acidic, bleach is basic.. we use real tsp and nonionic surfactants.


----------



## PressurePros

sodium metasilicate = house washing nirvana.


----------



## Dave Mac

PressurePros said:


> sodium metasilicate = house washing nirvana.


 
what a tease, do tell details


----------



## PressurePros

Dave Mac said:


> what a tease, do tell details


Dave not avoiding the question but do a search on PTState. I wrote about it a lot over there including why it works.


----------



## Dave Mac

PressurePros said:


> Dave not avoiding the question but do a search on PTState. I wrote about it a lot over there including why it works.


 
Its all good Ken, Ive read you state its a great booster many times, I was just looking for a exact formula, I dont beleive I ever read whear you have disclose that:whistling2:


----------



## Ultimate

It's one part of ten I believe Dave. <---- Being silly. Where can one find this elixir?


----------



## Roof Cleaning

They have it in home depot made by Savogran. Will say TSP on the box...it is good stuff.

On a side note, I picked up some TSP from sherwin williams that said on the box 'phosphate free". We are doing a bunch of foreclosure home interior repaints and the walls are filthy. So I make up a bucket with HOT water and this stuff really cleans...around the stoves and kitchen areas, bathrooms etc..


----------



## PressurePros

Roof Cleaning said:


> They have it in home depot made by Savogran. Will say TSP on the box...it is good stuff.
> 
> On a side note, I picked up some TSP from sherwin williams *that said on the box 'phosphate free"*. We are doing a bunch of foreclosure home interior repaints and the walls are filthy. So I make up a bucket with HOT water and this stuff really cleans...around the stoves and kitchen areas, bathrooms etc..


THAT is sodium metasilicate. Its also known as TSP substitute.


----------



## Ultimate

Dave Mac said:


> 1 gall water 4 gall bleach 5 oz FW 8 gpm




The less than 2% bleach or 12.5 SH? I get a premixed solution with 12.5% that works every time that I have become familiar enough with that I know how much to dilute where. If you are raving about the fresh wash I would try it just for fun. What are the active ingredients that make it do what you like it doing?


----------

